# Justified - The Promise - Series Finale



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Loved it. Was not what I was expecting, but really enjoyed how they ended things in all the storylines. More later I'm sure, just got done and might re-watch again before commenting further


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Not my favorite finale. Not terrible but not up to the normal Justified standards in my book.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Loved it! That was excellent. 
Nice closure on everyone, with lots of little surprises. 

Boon was pretty quick. Terrible shot, but pretty quick. 

I did not love Raylan in that hat, though.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

I'm glad I re-watched the pilot episode last night - there were a bunch of shout-outs to it in the finale.

Also a few welcome mini-cameos from Ellen May, Limehouse and Wynn Duffy (currently surfing in Fiji) with the hilarious sign on his truck. All that was really missing was an actual Raylan/Boyd shootout, but instead we had Boyd preaching and a Raylan/Boyd prison conversation which is always worthwhile.

Nice wrap-up to an excellent season.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Thought it was really good. Boone goes for the head-shot! I was a little surprised how they seemed to wrap things up very quickly. But I liked the "four years later" and it was good to get some closure.

I had to laugh that it was Wynn who got out with the cash in the end! Too funny.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

It was excellent. So the call out I made before about Boon's speech appeared to be true, he was going for the head shot......

Winona's man looked like a turd 

Awesome ep, smooth fast wrap up then closure done well, very good stuff.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

New hat sucks. 

I'm paused at the "four years later" part.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Excellent. 

And Wynn got the money, as I hoped. :up:

Bummed he's not with Winona, however.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

That was a classy and satisfying finale. :up::up: 

I was shocked to see the big blast of red coming out of Raylan's head in the shootout with Boone.  Ava had to take off once she saw that Raylan was okay, or else she would die in prison. I did not expect her to have Boyd's son. I expected to see at least some grey hair on Boyd after four years in prison.

Loved this entire series.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> New hat sucks.
> 
> I'm paused at the "four years later" part.


That's Boon's hat, and no way would Raylan settle for it.

Wasn't it a surprise that Winona dumped Raylan again? The last we saw, they said they were going to make a try to live together.

I was waiting the "you have 24 hours to leave town" again.

Ava really thinks that Boyd can walk with the body count he has? How does he avoid the chair?

Lo Retta ends up with the Harlan County legal marijuana business.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

A center of mass snap shot from the hip is hard enough, much less a head shot.

I've not competed in IDPA/IPSC type shoots, but taken a few "how to" classes and watched a few. It ain't as easy as it looks. It's not that they don't take head shots, but it's on the 2nd shot of the double tap as the muzzle is coming down after the 1st shot's recoil taken at the center of mass. And in all cases, the sights are front and center in the field of view. And those that do that are the upper tier folks.

--Carlos V.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Unbeliever said:


> A center of mass snap shot from the hip is hard enough, much less a head shot.


Yeahbut Boone hit a snake right in the middle.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Excellent finale. Had some surprises I didn't expect. Wrapped everything up, some neatly, some not so neatly. Don't like the new hat. Liked the old one with the hole better. Liked the ending scene with Boyd and Raylan.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Satisfying finale. Left a lot of room for sequels and TV movies. 
Agreed that Boyd should be on death row. He should not see freedom -- ever.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I loved the non-showdown between Boyd and Raylan. Boyd tried to make it sound like he would showdown with Raylan, but alas, out of bullets. Raylan kicks over another gun and says, "Try this one." That was great. Of course Boyd finally backs down. He didn't even have the guts to take a chance, no matter how small, for freedom. And then 2 minutes later he's got the bravado back telling everyone that when he gets out of prison he'll kill both Eva and Raylan. 

That scene really highlighted just how much of a psychopath both of those guys are.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Excellent.
> 
> And Wynn got the money, as I hoped. :up:
> 
> _*Bummed he's not with Winona, however.*_


Wynn never met Winona....



Excellent series finale. The way it should be done.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

After I watched it I was underwhelmed but a few hours I like it more than I did last night. I would have liked to see more than just a cameo by Wynn Duffy. I wouldn't mind having a spinoff with his character. I like Jere Burns.

I was expecting Boyd to somehow break out of prison for one last confrontation with Raylan. I'm glad they didn't go that route. The final scene was fitting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> After I watched it I was underwhelmed but a few hours I like it more than I did last night. I would have liked to see more than just a cameo by Wynn Duffy. I wouldn't mind having a spinoff with his character. I like Jere Burns.


Better Call Wynn


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

midas said:


> Of course Boyd finally backs down. He didn't even have the guts to take a chance, no matter how small, for freedom. And then 2 minutes later he's got the bravado back telling everyone that when he gets out of prison he'll kill both Eva and Raylan.


 Actually he was saying that before, still during the standoff. I don't think it was a lack of guts: he was prodding and daring Raylan to shoot him. Boyd is pretty sure he won't win the gunfight so instead, if he's going to die he's going to show Raylan that they're the same: he'll force Raylan to shoot him down without Boyd drawing. Raylan always prides himself on justified shootings, although he provokes the other person into drawing first. Here Boyd is turning the tables and trying to provoke Raylan into shooting without justification. But Raylan doesn't take the bait.



midas said:


> That scene really highlighted just how much of a psychopath both of those guys are.


 No doubt about that!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Better Call Wynn


:up::up:


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

The new hat is a tribute to Elmore Leonard who hated Raylan's hat and wanted him to wear the hat you saw in 4 years later.

They bypassed lots of stock endings and some "we're just SO clever" wildcards to make a nice capstone to six years. Unlike some series that started out excellent but the writers got too cute with the wrap up or simply had no clue how to end it (See "LOST"), Justified went down smoothly like a fine cask aged beverage.
Kudos to the writers, the excellent cast and of course to Elmore Leonard.
Epic.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

More than satisfactory finale to one of the all time greats. Wynn Duffy spinoff is all setup... it just takes one signature! We have lost too many great shows over the past 12 months.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Actually he was saying that before, still during the standoff. I don't think it was a lack of guts: he was prodding and daring Raylan to shoot him. Boyd is pretty sure he won't win the gunfight so instead, if he's going to die he's going to show Raylan that they're the same: he'll force Raylan to shoot him down without Boyd drawing. Raylan always prides himself on justified shootings, although he provokes the other person into drawing first. Here Boyd is turning the tables and trying to provoke Raylan into shooting without justification. But Raylan doesn't take the bait.


I like that take on it.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> Winona's man looked like a turd


That was kinda weird. Haven't seen Jason Gedrick in years so it seemed a bit of an odd part.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Deputy Bob is alive and well....https://s.yimg.com/cd/resizer/2.0/FIT_TO_HEIGHT-h568/0c412c9fca2e311bc51778bdf931fb35d379db08.jpg


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> That's Boon's hat, and no way would Raylan settle for it.
> 
> Wasn't it a surprise that Winona dumped Raylan again? The last we saw, they said they were going to make a try to live together.
> 
> ...


Ah... Boone's hat.

I did love the line he gave Rachel about "It fit". His lines are just so badass.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> After I watched it I was underwhelmed but a few hours I like it more than I did last night. I would have liked to see more than just a cameo by Wynn Duffy. I wouldn't mind having a spinoff with his character. I like Jere Burns.
> 
> I was expecting Boyd to somehow break out of prison for one last confrontation with Raylan. I'm glad they didn't go that route. The final scene was fitting.


...and a class act for Raylan to tell Boyd that Eva is dead.

She ran on him three times, he doesn't owe her any favors. And you know Raylan is the type that won't even tell Eva that he did it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> The new hat is a tribute to Elmore Leonard who hated Raylan's hat and wanted him to wear the hat you saw in 4 years later.


Elmore was wrong.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Bierboy said:


> Deputy Bob is alive and well....https://s.yimg.com/cd/resizer/2.0/FIT_TO_HEIGHT-h568/0c412c9fca2e311bc51778bdf931fb35d379db08.jpg


Whew! He was a fun character, added a bit of levity to the show.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> The new hat is a tribute to Elmore Leonard who hated Raylan's hat and wanted him to wear the hat you saw in 4 years later.
> 
> They bypassed lots of stock endings and some "we're just SO clever" wildcards to make a nice capstone to six years. Unlike some series that started out excellent but the writers got too cute with the wrap up or simply had no clue how to end it (See "LOST"), Justified went down smoothly like a fine cask aged beverage.
> Kudos to the writers, the excellent cast and of course to Elmore Leonard.
> Epic.


You're correct on the hat. It bugged me that the hat had some kind of green day-glo sticker on the right side of the brim. I think that Raylan would have hung the hat with the hole on the wall and just bought another Stetson.

Yeah, it was an Elmore ending where our hero(es) survive the final shoot out.

Boyd had been shot on the same spot on his chest so many times the surgeons should just have installed a zipper to allow easy bullet removal.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

BluesFools said:


> I'm glad I re-watched the pilot episode last night - there were a bunch of shout-outs to it in the finale.


Me too, I would never have caught some of those lines otherwise.

Enjoyed the finale and a great wrap up.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Interesting tidbit I saw:

The book that was shown was interesting. We rarely saw Raylon reading something not work related and then it was usually a newspaper. I thought it would be an Elmore Leonard book but it was The Friends of Eddie Coyle, about a small time Boston criminal/informer (reference to Boyd, maybe). According to wiki, Elmore Leonard once described the book as "the best crime novel ever written"


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Wynn never met Winona....


Actually he did - when Gary was supposed to be developing that property for the Dixie Mafia, Wynn was in Wynonna's kitchen one day when she came home and he tried to sell her a security system. 

Nitpick:
The one thing that jumped out at me was Ava calling Boyd on Grube's phone. Who's been paying the phone bill?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Martha said:


> ...Nitpick:
> The one thing that jumped out at me was Ava calling Boyd on Grube's phone. Who's been paying the phone bill?


Oh, that's easy. The phone is free thanks to the rural telephone tax we all pay.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Oh, that's easy. The phone is free thanks to the rural telephone tax we all pay.


But there wasn't even electricity that far up in the hills was there? When the phone started ringing, I thought it was just Boyd's cell, but when he ran into the cabin to pick up the desk phone, it totally threw me. Wait! Grubes has phone service?

Oh well, other than that nitpicky thing, I loved the finale. Can't wait to buy this series on DVD when it comes out as a complete set.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

The thing that stands out to me about this finale is there were so many great scenes. 

In no particular order;
Both confrontations with Markham and Eva
Markham/Boyd showdown
Boyd/Raylan showdown
Raylan and Art in the bar
Boyd and Raylan at the prison
Boyd throwing dynamite at the LEOs
Boone/Raylan showdown

That's a lot of great writing and acting all wrapped up into one hour. And I'm probably forgetting some.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> Interesting tidbit I saw:
> 
> The book that was shown was interesting. We rarely saw Raylon reading something not work related and then it was usually a newspaper. I thought it would be an Elmore Leonard book but it was The Friends of Eddie Coyle, about a small time Boston criminal/informer (reference to Boyd, maybe). According to wiki, Elmore Leonard once described the book as "the best crime novel ever written"


I paused that scene and wrote down the book title so I could check it out.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Martha said:


> But there wasn't even electricity that far up in the hills was there? When the phone started ringing, I thought it was just Boyd's cell, but when he ran into the cabin to pick up the desk phone, it totally threw me. Wait! Grubes has phone service?


The ringing voltage for the phone comes on the line from the telephone company central office.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Martha said:


> But there wasn't even electricity that far up in the hills was there? When the phone started ringing, I thought it was just Boyd's cell, but when he ran into the cabin to pick up the desk phone, it totally threw me. Wait! Grubes has phone service?
> 
> Oh well, other than that nitpicky thing, I loved the finale. Can't wait to buy this series on DVD when it comes out as a complete set.


 POTS phones don't need electricity. The power comes from the CO.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> A center of mass snap shot from the hip is hard enough, much less a head shot.
> 
> I've not competed in IDPA/IPSC type shoots, but taken a few "how to" classes and watched a few. It ain't as easy as it looks. It's not that they don't take head shots, but it's on the 2nd shot of the double tap as the muzzle is coming down after the 1st shot's recoil taken at the center of mass. And in all cases, the sights are front and center in the field of view. And those that do that are the upper tier folks.


I have shot IPSC matches before, and you're right. They also weren't very close to each other for that showdown. I rewatched that scene several times. Boone didn't miss by much...


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

MrGreg said:


> I have shot IPSC matches before, and you're right. They also weren't very close to each other for that showdown. I rewatched that scene several times. Boone didn't miss by much...


He didn't miss, technically, as Raylan could attest by the pain in his head 

I guessed it would go down exactly as it did, but the execution of it was really well done, and I liked Loretta kicking the gun out of Boon's hand so he couldn't get another shot off. Although, getting shot in the heart should have been an instant death no? I assume he got him in the heart based on another nod to the pilot where Raylan shot Boyd and Art asked him how he "missed" the heart which they taught in shooting school (which IIRC, Raylan used to be an instructor at with Art?)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> He didn't miss, technically, as Raylan could attest _*by the pain in his head*_ ...


...and the very evident blood....


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pjenkins said:


> He didn't miss, technically, as Raylan could attest by the pain in his head


He certainly missed what he was aiming for. Unless you think Boon was aiming for a glancing shot just grazing Raylan's head.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> Interesting tidbit I saw:
> 
> The book that was shown was interesting. We rarely saw Raylon reading something not work related and then it was usually a newspaper. I thought it would be an Elmore Leonard book but it was The Friends of Eddie Coyle, about a small time Boston criminal/informer (reference to Boyd, maybe). According to wiki, Elmore Leonard once described the book as "the best crime novel ever written"


At $9.99 for a Kindle version of a 40+ year old rather short novel, I can wait.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> Interesting tidbit I saw:
> 
> The book that was shown was interesting. We rarely saw Raylon reading something not work related and then it was usually a newspaper. I thought it would be an Elmore Leonard book but it was The Friends of Eddie Coyle, about a small time Boston criminal/informer (reference to Boyd, maybe). According to wiki, Elmore Leonard once described the book as "the best crime novel ever written"


Looks like there is a movie of that name too available on VUDU, Amazon, and Google Play.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Outstanding, informative recap by series creator Yost

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/justified-finale-graham-yost-raylan-788476

I remembered the pilot episode where Winnona called "Rayland" the angriest man she'd ever met. Now he's grown, into the stubbornest.
Glad to see them stick with the concept of Justified shootings, not shooting Boyd and yes shooting Boon.
Great series. Nice wrap-up.
As an Elmore Leonard fan I was confident that being true to his books, the writers would not suddenly kill our hero and that a woman in distressful circumstances Ava would have a shot at freedom. Couldn't figure out how she'd do it though. 
When you end a series well with characters still being congruent with themselves and you have some basic clue as how to wrap it up without trying to so how clever you are, you motivate fans to watch the whole series again. Two of my favorite series of all time screwed the pooch so badly in their final episodes, killing any and all motivation to ever watch again.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

dswallow said:


> At $9.99 for a Kindle version of a 40+ year old rather short novel, I can wait.


Wait? If it's still $9.99 after 40+ years, not sure it's going to be dropping in price 

I bought it today and started reading it at lunch - can definitely tell it was written in the 70s based on the language and descriptions of particular groups....


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> Wait? If it's still $9.99 after 40+ years, not sure it's going to be dropping in price
> 
> I bought it today and started reading it at lunch - can definitely tell it was written in the 70s based on the language and descriptions of particular groups....


$6.00+shipping used in Paperback.

Methinks the demand just went through the roof.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

My only slight nit pick is how Wynn found Eva (and the money).

Raylan said that his car was found with the engine still warm, and if she had been on foot she would have been caught. And it doesn't seem Eva & Wynn had a prior rendezvous planned. Furthermore, her escape in Raylan's car was serendipitous and pretty random timing.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> The new hat is a tribute to Elmore Leonard who hated Raylan's hat and wanted him to wear the hat you saw in 4 years later.


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!

Well ok then.

:up:


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

uncdrew said:


> My only slight nit pick is how Wynn found Eva (and the money).
> 
> Raylan said that his car was found with the engine still warm, and if she had been on foot she would have been caught. And it doesn't seem Eva & Wynn had a prior rendezvous planned.


Last episode, Ava made a call on her cell phone to meet someone as she was running away from the cabin with the backpack full of a million dollars. We did not know who she called at the time, but now I suppose we can guess who it was. But it is rather surprising that she still managed to meet with him after the delay of being taken by Markham and then Raylan.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

uncdrew said:


> My only slight nit pick is how Wynn found Eva (and the money).
> 
> Raylan said that his car was found with the engine still warm, and if she had been on foot she would have been caught. And it doesn't seem Eva & Wynn had a prior rendezvous planned. Furthermore, her escape in Raylan's car was serendipitous and pretty random timing.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Didn't she make a phone call to someone that we were never informed as to who it was. Wynn wanted a mobile pet grooming vehicle with specific requirements. My guess is Ava was hidden in the "On all fours" vehicle when it was stopped by the marshals in the flashback.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> At $9.99 for a Kindle version of a 40+ year old rather short novel, I can wait.


A little more time will drive the price down?  A bit out of character to see you fretting over a couple bucks.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> My only slight nit pick is how Wynn found _*Eva*_ (and the money)....


It's Ava...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

dwatt said:


> Didn't she make a phone call to someone that we were never informed as to who it was. Wynn wanted a mobile pet grooming vehicle with specific requirements. My guess is Ava was hidden in the "On all fours" vehicle when it was stopped by the marshals in the flashback.


Yes, I'm with you on the last part, though that was just Raylan's imagination I suppose. 

Ok, so thank you both for reminding me about that phone call she made. I suppose if the rendezvous place Wynn set up with some cheap hotel room or something, it makes sense that Wynn would wait extra hours/days for her to show up. He was a free man.

I can buy that.

...and it would help the story that Ava needed a bit of cash/help to escape. She may have given Wynn all the money, but he probably could have given her a few grand out of that $9 million.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> It's Ava...


I've heard it both ways...

[EDIT: Channeling Sean from Psych]


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I've heard it both ways...
> 
> [EDIT: Channeling Sean from Psych]


You (or Sean) may have heard it both ways but it IS Ava....


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

uncdrew said:


> ...and it would help the story that Ava needed a bit of cash/help to escape. She may have given Wynn all the money, but he probably could have given her a few grand out of that $9 million.


Although the $9 million must have been hidden near the cabin where she left Zachariah. So I would not expect that Wynn would be able to retrieve it for quite a while with all the law enforcement around that area. If he helped Ava get out of Harlan, he must have done it on the promise from Ava that the money was hidden where she claimed, and he would have to go and get it later when things had calmed down.

Also, it would seem likely that law enforcement would have already found the $9 million before Wynn could get to it. Zachariah and Ava could not have taken it very far from the cabin to hide it. I was wondering if it might be buried underneath Grubes, but they would have had to dig him up again since they had the money out when they finished burying him and heard that Boyd had escaped.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Is it too early to ask for a "better ask Art"?


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I could go for a Tim spin-off. I always liked his character, although he may not be talkative enough to carry a show on his own. I'd love to see more of his sniper skills put to use.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Better Call Wynn


"Gone With the Wynn" ... for the win!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Lots of good lines, but not up to their normal standards.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> Interesting tidbit I saw:
> 
> The book that was shown was interesting. We rarely saw Raylon reading something not work related and then it was usually a newspaper. I thought it would be an Elmore Leonard book but it was The Friends of Eddie Coyle, about a small time Boston criminal/informer (reference to Boyd, maybe). According to wiki, Elmore Leonard once described the book as "the best crime novel ever written"


I was thinking George V. Higgins was a Elmore Leonard pen name.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

efilippi said:


> A little more time will drive the price down?  A bit out of character to see you fretting over a couple bucks.


Not at all out of character, really. Even in paperback, it's way overpriced. Probably something to do with why or how it got a 2010 reprint...

Might be different if I was especially interested in reading it, but it was just a curiosity because it was shown in the finale. For the "long short story" format I probably would've just bought it up to around $3-$4. A few dollars higher had it actually been novel-length.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/14/justified-finale-interview

Very good interview with Graham Yost



> So is this it? Or is there any thought to a spinoff?
> 
> I think we're just going to kind of take our breath and think about it and just enjoy having done this before we think any further. If there's a demand or an appetite, I think we would be open pending availability and all. It was a great run and we had a lot of fun doing it with a great group of people.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Might be different if I was especially interested in reading it, but it was just a curiosity because it was shown in the finale. For the "long short story" format I probably would've just bought it up to around $3-$4. A few dollars higher had it actually been novel-length.


You can get a copy for free: just visit your local library... they might even have it available for digital checkout (I get almost all my Kindle books via checkout from the library these days...)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

A couple of well-written goodbyes...

http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/2015/04/justified_goes_out_with_a_deep.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/15/justified-finale_n_7069956.html


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> At $9.99 for a Kindle version of a 40+ year old rather short novel, I can wait.


Same problem. But my Public Library has the hard copy book for loan. Problem solved.:up:

Steve


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

astrohip said:


> A couple of well-written goodbyes...
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/2015/04/justified_goes_out_with_a_deep.html
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/15/justified-finale_n_7069956.html


I don't think it has been linked here yet, but here also is Graham Yost's final recap with Mandi Bierly (formerly of EW) at Yahoo:

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/justified-series-finale-recap-postmortem-116400767380.html


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I completely missed that the picture of Ava in the pumpkin patch came from Rachel.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Although the $9 million must have been hidden near the cabin where she left Zachariah. So I would not expect that Wynn would be able to retrieve it for quite a while with all the law enforcement around that area. If he helped Ava get out of Harlan, he must have done it on the promise from Ava that the money was hidden where she claimed, and he would have to go and get it later when things had calmed down.
> 
> Also, it would seem likely that law enforcement would have already found the $9 million before Wynn could get to it. Zachariah and Ava could not have taken it very far from the cabin to hide it. I was wondering if it might be buried underneath Grubes, but they would have had to dig him up again since they had the money out when they finished burying him and heard that Boyd had escaped.


Agreed.

Aiava and Zachariah had only a few hours to hide the money, and LEO would have easily found any recently dug holes.

It does seem like LEO would have recovered the money.

Hmm... But how does Wynn end up with it? Since that's what I want to believe happened...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I don't think it has been linked here yet, but here also is Graham Yost's final recap with Mandi Bierly (formerly of EW) at Yahoo:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/justified-series-finale-recap-postmortem-116400767380.html


Good read.

"We dug coal together". In this show, very powerful words. :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wonderful finale, great series.

I had a tear in my eye at the end...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> I could go for a Tim spin-off. I always liked his character, although he may not be talkative enough to carry a show on his own. I'd love to see more of his sniper skills put to use.


They'll need to find other characters who could "keep up".

Loved Sniper Tim character. Missing Art et. al. already.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

ClutchBrake said:


> That was kinda weird. Haven't seen Jason Gedrick in years so it seemed a bit of an odd part.


He was Jerry, the genius handicapper in "Luck" (the show that didn't have any)



> I could go for a Tim spin-off. I always liked his character, although he may not be talkative enough to carry a show on his own. I'd love to see more of his sniper skills put to use.





> They'll need to find other characters who could "keep up".
> 
> Loved Sniper Tim character. Missing Art et. al. already.


"Lexington Marshall": Rachel as Chief Deputy, Sniper Tim and a couple of other Marshalls, with Art as the "Eminence Grise". I'd watch.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

tiassa said:


> He was Jerry, the genius handicapper in "Luck" (the show that didn't have any)


I forgot about the Yost/Gedrick connection from Boomtown.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I watched the Boone/Raylan scene in slow mo and it looks like Raylan is quicker. Boone drew first so he had the advantage but Raylan caught up to him and they fired at the exact same time. Like someone else said beign quick is one thing but being a good shot is another. 

Speaking of being a good shot I think the last couple times Tim has fired his gun he has uncharacteristically been a bad shot.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> I completely missed that the picture of Ava in the pumpkin patch came from Rachel.


That's one reason we have TiVos....to rewind and pause...which is exactly what I did for that scene


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Speaking of being a good shot I think the last couple times Tim has fired his gun he has uncharacteristically been a bad shot.


Well, being a sniper doesn't mean you can hit a running target at a distance uphill with a handgun! 

(I thought it was refreshingly realistic that nobody hit Boyd, although with the small head start he had he should never have been able to get away from the dogs, unless the stick of dynamite he threw after they cut away killed them all...)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, being a sniper doesn't mean you can hit a running target at a distance uphill with a handgun!
> 
> (I thought it was refreshingly realistic that nobody hit Boyd, although with the small head start he had he should never have been able to get away from the dogs, unless the stick of dynamite he threw after they cut away killed them all...)


I don't blame him for that one because shooting uphill is incredibly hard. The shootout though where he was missing was inconsistent.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I watched the Boone/Raylan scene in slow mo and it looks like Raylan is quicker. Boone drew first so he had the advantage but Raylan caught up to him and they fired at the exact same time. Like someone else said beign quick is one thing but being a good shot is another.
> 
> Speaking of being a good shot I think the last couple times Tim has fired his gun he has uncharacteristically been a bad shot.


It was pretty amazing how injured Boyd running up the hill with 57 people shooting at him was unharmed.

Also amazing he got away.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Yeah, the hardest part about all the mountain stuff was Boyd, Ava, and Zachariah all getting away despite one or more helicopters being right on top of them. Especially when it was mentioned one of the helicopters was equipped with FLIR.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> Outstanding, informative recap by series creator Yost
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/justified-finale-graham-yost-raylan-788476
> 
> ...


That about sums it up for me too - loved the finale!

So...do we know what definitely happened to Wynn? Does he have the money and is surfing in Fiji?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> Does he have the money and is surfing in Fiji?


Yes. We were to assume, and was confirmed by Graham Yost.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> Yes. We were to assume, and was confirmed by Graham Yost.


Is that technically a spoiler?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

As shown Wynn only had to stake out the road leading out of Harlan waiting for Ava.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> As shown Wynn only had to stake out the road leading out of Harlan waiting for Ava.


And get the $9 million, which would be difficult.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

john4200 said:


> And get the $9 million, which would be difficult.


Not really, it fit in two large duffle bags


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pjenkins said:


> Not really, it fit in two large duffle bags


I said "get", not "carry". Getting it is the difficult part.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

john4200 said:


> I said "get", not "carry". Getting it is the difficult part.


oh right b/c of the cops combing the hills? I think they (cops) have proven they are pretty inept at securing things in the mountains and Wynn would know just where to look for it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> Not really, it fit in two large duffle bags


Technically they ended up as "Duffy" bags...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> Not really, it fit in two large duffle bags


And Wynn got the doggie grooming van to have a place to store (Ava and) the loot.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Aiava and Zachariah had only a few hours to hide the money, and LEO would have easily found any recently dug holes.
> 
> ...


Zachariah would've known multiple mine shafts and other _old_ holes.

Duffy would've had to go back months later.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tlc said:


> Zachariah would've known multiple mine shafts and other _old_ holes.


Not many of those would have been near the cabin. And lugging 200+ pounds of money would not be easy for him.

If there were mine shafts near the cabin, law enforcement would certainly have found them.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I disagree.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

You'd have to wonder how much effort they put into protecting the mountain / finding the money after Markum was dead. Not like anyone was due the millions but for the US Government...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pjenkins said:


> You'd have to wonder how much effort they put into protecting the mountain / finding the money after Markum was dead. Not like anyone was due the millions but for the US Government...


That prosecutor disappeared in the last episode, but he was certainly concerned about the money. Even if he was not still trying to pin its theft on Raylan, I expect he would continue to push for the recovery of the money.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

john4200 said:


> That prosecutor disappeared in the last episode, but he was certainly concerned about the money. Even if he was not still trying to pin its theft on Raylan, I expect he would continue to push for the recovery of the money.


Yeah, but the prosecutor had no claim on Markham's money, did he? Markham might have gotten it through criminal activity but.....oh yeah, they can "Arrest" the money and keep it.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Remember way back when Winonner & Rayland were messing with confiscated money?
Good times!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

john4200 said:


> That prosecutor disappeared in the last episode, but he was certainly concerned about the money. Even if he was not still trying to pin its theft on Raylan, I expect he would continue to push for the recovery of the money.


Yost talked about this in his interview with Sepinwall at Hitfix:



> _These last few episodes, David Vasquez was off the reservation in terms of believing Raylan was in cahoots with Ava. Given that she escaped his custody yet again, did he just let it go because Raylan got shot in the head? _
> 
> Graham Yost: I think he was pursuing it as hard as he could, but she had Wynn Duffy on her side. That's our belief. And she got away. Eventually, the hunt for her continues, but in talking to Charlie Almanza, our technical adviser, he said, "Yeah, they'd always be on the lookout for her, but they got Boyd. And the money was not theirs to begin with, it was a dead man's - so they wouldn't have Ava on a high priority." No matter how much Vasquez might have jumped up and down, it wouldn't have mattered. He had two stated purposes. One was to get Boyd Crowder, and the other was to get Katherine Hale for being responsible for the death of his boss. Well, she ends up dead, so you can't get her more than that. And Boyd, he gets arrested. So he ends up with a pretty big win. We did want to make Vasquez completely unhinged and angry by the end, restoring him to his initial antagonism towards Raylan and the marshals. That's how he started in season 1.


----------



## panictivo (Mar 3, 2001)

No one has mentioned the high point of the episode, Wynn Duffy's van with the company name and motto:

Down on All Fours Mobile Grooming
"The Experts of Doggy Style"


It is no wonder he got pulled over by the cops with a van like that.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

He didn't get pulled over, he was passing through a roadblock


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was watching Last Man Standing last night and saw not only LOretta, but also Win Duffy. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

panictivo said:


> No one has mentioned the high point of the episode, Wynn Duffy's van with the company name and motto:
> 
> Down on All Fours Mobile Grooming
> "The Experts of Doggy Style"


Duffy is the only character on this show who would come up with that name on purpose.

Although I can think of several who would do it by accident...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although I can think of several who would do it by accident...


Dewey "the anus is on you?" Crowe?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

panictivo said:


> No one has mentioned the high point of the episode, Wynn Duffy's van with the company name and motto:
> 
> Down on All Fours Mobile Grooming
> "The Experts of Doggy Style"
> ...


One shudders thinking what Ava may have had to do to get Wynn to help her. 

Those jonesing for more Olyphant should watch Tim as "a man in full" in the film "A Perfect Getaway", a must see for anyone who has backpacked Kauai's Napili Coast.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

panictivo said:


> No one has mentioned the high point of the episode, Wynn Duffy's van with the company name and motto:
> 
> Down on All Fours Mobile Grooming
> "The Experts of Doggy Style"


It was mentioned.



dwatt said:


> Didn't she make a phone call to someone that we were never informed as to who it was. Wynn wanted a mobile pet grooming vehicle with specific requirements. My guess is Ava was hidden in the "On all fours" vehicle when it was stopped by the marshals in the flashback.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> Interesting tidbit I saw:
> 
> The book that was shown was interesting. We rarely saw Raylon reading something not work related and then it was usually a newspaper. I thought it would be an Elmore Leonard book but it was The Friends of Eddie Coyle, about a small time Boston criminal/informer (reference to Boyd, maybe). According to wiki, Elmore Leonard once described the book as "the best crime novel ever written"


Just came out on Criterion Blu-ray. Coincidence?

http://www.undertheradarmag.com/reviews/the_friends_of_eddie_coyle/


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

It's only been a week but I miss this show  With all the key characters still alive maybe it can/will be resurrected at some point. I had hoped that about Deadwood too


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Not so sure about resurecting the series, BUT I wouldn't mind a spin off in the Better Call Saul model. There are plenty of characters to play with. I'd like to learn more about Art or Tim or Rachel. Heck, I'd watch a variety show if it was hosted by Wynn!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> ....I'd like to learn more about Art or Tim or Rachel....


No way as a standalone....



Big Deficit said:


> ...Heck, I'd watch a variety show if it was hosted by Wynn!


THAT I could buy into!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Wynn would be the only likely spinoff I could see. They could do it like Saul and go back a few years and/or keep the story going and see what happens. Either way he's a great character and Jere Burns does a great job.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I'd like to see them redo Oz with Boyd as the featured character.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Boyd in Oz would be wild.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> Boyd in Oz would be wild.


I don't think we're in Kentucky anymore, Toto.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> Boyd in Oz would be wild.


He's give Schillinger a run for his money.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

midas said:


> I'd like to see them redo Oz with Boyd as the featured character.


Or maybe Boyd as a cross dresser a la Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know why, but I waited a year to watch this. Maybe I just didn't want to say good-bye and it was comforting to know I had a whole unwatched season on my DVR. I ended up waiting long enough that it was on Amazon Prime, so I watched it on that and didn't have to take the time to FF commercials.

I thought it was a great season, and a great finale. I had some tears in my eyes as Raylan was talking to Boyd in the jail at the end. Because even though he was there for the ruse for Ava, part of me does believe that he did make a point of going there because they dug coal together. That line got me. Raylan still feels a kinship with Boyd, despite everything, and still knows he could have very easily gone down the same path as Boyd.

The shootout with Boon was good - well placed and shot and nicely done, good payoff to see Boon finally get it, he was one of the creepiest we've had on Justified! I much preferred Raylan in his tan hat, though, the black hat doesn't suit him.

Totally makes sense that Raylan and Winnona don't end up together - that was never going to happen, so I'm glad they gave everyone a happy ending without it having to be picture perfect. Raylan is in his daughter's life in a positive way and that's what mattered.

Ava did a lot of bad stuff, and in the final season they really emphasized that she was put there because of Raylan and Boyd. But, if I think back to earlier seasons, she was certainly more than willing to eagerly be Boyd's accomplice. I think they let her off the hook too easily - or, they felt like they couldn't send her back to prison because they made such a big point of making prison seem impossible for her to survive in S5.

I think Tim and Rachel were great characters that were way underused. Unfortunately when the show went from episodic to serialized during S1, and became all about Raylan against his foes in Harlan, they didn't have much to do, and you can only have so many straight men against Raylan in an episode. And it is too bad, because Rachel was a great contrast and Tim often had some of the best lines.

At times, I do think that sprinkling in some other Marshal business would have helped the show out a lot. At times, the serialized nature made it seem like the show would spin its wheels for too many episodes, not really advancing much, just shifting the chess pieces around. Breaking it up 4-5 times per season with more standalone episode would have let the serialized story breath a little bit.

I was really happy they brought back characters like Constable Bob, Loretta, and Dickie Bennett. I was a little annoyed with Loretta asking that kid to protect her, knowing full well he was never going to be able to do so and she was just setting him up to die.

I saw a bunch of comments in the episode thread prior to this one being surprised at how cold-blooded Boyd was in shooting the local man who he had driving around in the truck. Of course "I'm an outlaw" was a great moment. But as much as Boyd was crazy entertaining to watch and listen to, he was a stone cold killer through and through. From the very first episode when he executed a suspected mole on the bridge (not a mole), he has been irredeemably bad. Sure, he opted not to kill Ava a few times, but having a soft spot for her does not forgive all his other sins. He was a very entertaining very bad guy.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Now I'm getting a hankering to rewatch the whole series again


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Zevida said:


> I saw a bunch of comments in the episode thread prior to this one being surprised at how cold-blooded Boyd was in shooting the local man who he had driving around in the truck. Of course "I'm an outlaw" was a great moment. But as much as Boyd was crazy entertaining to watch and listen to, he was a stone cold killer through and through. From the very first episode when he executed a suspected mole on the bridge (not a mole), he has been irredeemably bad. Sure, he opted not to kill Ava a few times, but having a soft spot for her does not forgive all his other sins. He was a very entertaining very bad guy.


I probably said this last year, but Boyd Crowder was the best villain since Al Swearengen.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm looking forward to seeing Goggins in Vice Principals on HBO. Although it will be odd seeing him in a comedy

ETA: I guess Justified had plenty of comedic moments


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Now I'm getting a hankering to rewatch the whole series again


Yeah, as I watched the season over the long weekend it definitely made me want to rewatch the whole series. Maybe I'll do that this year.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just skip season 5 (Michael Rapaport's season).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Goggins in Vice Principals on HBO. Although it will be odd seeing him in a comedy


Damn. Got excited when I read this, only to find out he'll costar with Danny McBride, who I can't stand. What to do...


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Just skip season 5 (Michael Rapaport's season).


I can agree with that. Wasted season.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

ClutchBrake said:


> I can agree with that. Wasted season [season 5].


I also thought that was the weakest season, but "Justified" was so consistent that even its weakest season was quite entertaining.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah - don't skip anything. Even at it's worse, this show is better than most.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been thinking about this show lately, definitely miss it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> I've been thinking about this show lately, definitely miss it.


I think about it every time I read my sig...


----------

